# Mydigitallife.com - Legit?



## copenhagen69 (Apr 8, 2011)

I was curious if anyone knew if this site was legit?


I am looking to find win7 home premium to download, yes I have the key - it is on the back of my laptop. I just do not have the install disk and do not feel like calling the company and seeing if they can send me a disk for a fee ... just yet 

So I was wondering if I should give this site a shot and download and use their ISO file they provide ...


Thoughts? 


http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/...links-ultimate-professional-and-home-premium/


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 8, 2011)

No, they are full of if.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 8, 2011)

there legit to an extent, the ISO you see there are from digitalriver a microsoft partner when it comes to direct downloads anyway, its how i got my x64 win7 pro iso to make a bootable flashdrive as all i had was the cd key and no dvd lol. There legit enough but depending how deep you go it can get pretty damn shady

but yea those ISOs are legit just need a cd key to use them


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 8, 2011)

ok that makes me feel a little better ... what do you mean by depending on how deep you go it can get shady?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 8, 2011)

as in stuff we cant discuss on TPU, such as modding BIOS on motherboards to be seen as OEM so free windows on that mobo for life, other tools that make it possible etc, theres alot of shady stuff on there its hard to find but its there. Basically that site has everything on it needed to get yourself into a heap of trouble lol so lets leave it at that 

as far the ISOs are concerned there legit clean and virus free, they work like a charm used them a massive number of times to fix peoples PCs, when they need a fresh install but OEMs didnt include a disk.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 8, 2011)

ah ok, that makes sense. Just glad the ISO's are clean haha


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm always a bit wary of sites which use this type of English...........



> Many licenses of Windows 7 operating system is now been sold purely online, with the software product delivered entirely via Internet through electronic software distribution (ESD) channel. Customers can digitally download the Windows 7 installation files from online store from which they purchased Windows 7 to clean install on blank PC or upgrade existing installed OS.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 8, 2011)

what do ya mean?


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2011)

This site really isn't legit. It's been previously shut down, links removed, etc. I wouldn't waste my time with it.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 8, 2011)

so they could of possibly inserted something malicious into the ISO file?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 8, 2011)

mydigitallife has been around for a long time. i wouldnt buy anything from them though.

edit: you can always run a checksum of the original microsoft content to make sure they didnt add any malicious stuff to it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 8, 2011)

theres no malicious software,

the download links are from amazon and digital river they just bypass the checks basically you get the OS but no key mydigital life is just pointing to the links ive used every OS on there all check out and work just fine, my OS install is based on the windows 7 pro 64bit ISO linked by mydigitallife i use there links frequently in order to setup my 4gb flash drive between repair jobs, usually with home premium 32 or 64bit but ive had a few cases where ive need the Ultimate disc,

but besides that fact any single one of those links will work all you need to do is remove a cfg file from the bootable USB and any of the ISOs on that site will install any version of windows

aka 64bit homepremium edit 1 cfg file and you can install 64bit home premium / pro / ultimate etc etc but its limited to 64bit version only 32bit ISO you can do the same thing and use it to install any version of 32bit windows 7

all you need is a legit key to activate windows


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 8, 2011)

did you ever run the checksum Crazy? or what did you run to test to make sure they were legit? ... just curious


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 8, 2011)

i scanned them with multiple anti viruses so nothing malicious and windows installed all updates installed and the only issues ive had is a PSU dying, if somethings missing it wont install properly but everything that should be there is there, considering ive been using there OS links since february 2010 i havent had any issues and ive had 0 issues on the 30+ machines ive reinstalled windows 7 on or updated from vista to 7 etc etc. Take it or leave it Ive had no issues here and again the links are from Amazon or Digital River both are legit in and of themselves.

speaking of which i need to redownload an ISO and rebuild my flashdrive so i can reinstall windows soon. hmm seems i had the ISO saved already hasnt changed either 

Eitherway thats the x64 Win7 Pro ISO that im currently running right now.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 8, 2011)

well i have it running now ... I scanned and scanned and all that but found nothing .. everything updated fine.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 8, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> well i have it running now ... I scanned and scanned and all that but found nothing .. everything updated fine.



For your information, and everyone else, the links on that site are very legit. It is from Digital River who is the digital download partner for Microsoft. The ISO's that Crazyeye showed in the image are the legit Digital River ISO's These are very safe and are the exact same links that Microsoft will link anyone to that purchases the digital version of Windows 7. 

Also note that the ISO's that are linked are the retail version, not the OEM or Upgrade version. So, if one is attempting to use an OEM or Upgrade key they will most likely not work. 

@Cope: Sent ya a PM regarding this, but it looks like ya got it handled


----------

